# Which one??



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

hello fellow tiel lovers!! I found to perfect tiels for me, but which one should I chose to take in my home?? Cant have both  

Baby Tiel,around 1 month old 
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-baby-cockatiel-W0QQAdIdZ343232063










Motor, 7 years old. 
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-2004-Handfed-tame-male-Cockatiel-W0QQAdIdZ342586113


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you would have more success with the younger handfed baby, the price is better in my opinion too  good luck with your decision, they are both adorable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, older tiels are more set in their ways. The baby will be easier to adapt to your home and easier to bond to. Just be sure the baby is fully weaned before you get it. The baby is split pied by the way


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both gorgeous! Do you feel a connection with either one? That is the one to go with! Good luck making your decision!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you went with the baby, best wait til 2 months old, 1 month is too young to be away from the nest, but that one does not look a month old, it looks older


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's everyone  I really appreciate it :blush:
@Luna ~> I love the baby too but Motor is in need of a good home. 

@bjknight93 ~> Another one for the baby  I'm really leaning towards her but there's something about Motor....

@JaimeS ~> I haven't met with any, although I'm going to meet Motor probably tomorrow. This is going to be a VERY hard decision  I need all the help I can get


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

@DallyTskua
~> This lady isn't exactly telling the truth. I saw her ad a month ago and the baby was born in the beginning of Nov and I contacted her a month ago but never got a reply.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and I'm sure either would be good. As someone with a rehomed tiel though, I have a soft spot for older birds that need a good home. Everyone wants the cute babies. It's harder, I think, to find homes for the older ones. And really my Sunny adapted to our household very easily and is a complete momma's boy.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

@sunnysmom
I feel ya. There's just something about Motor that makes me want him as part of our family, but then the baby will be with us forever and will be a true member, as Motor was someone elses bird for 7 years. Won't that put stress on him? I'm concerned about and the fact that we may have to give him back if he develops stress issues....


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are both so cute! Which ever one you decide to choose I am sure you won't regret it!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

AnimalLuver said:


> @sunnysmom
> I feel ya. There's just something about Motor that makes me want him as part of our family, but then the baby will be with us forever and will be a true member, as Motor was someone elses bird for 7 years. Won't that put stress on him? I'm concerned about and the fact that we may have to give him back if he develops stress issues....


Sunny is my first tiel. So I really don't know if my experience with Sunny is typical or not. I don't think Sunny received a lot of attention before us. At least not in the past few years and he was kind of attention starved, I think, when we got him. His owner did love him though and he was with her for 15 years. The first day we had Sunny he seemed a little confused at to what was going on. I wasn't knowledgable enough then to look for signs of stress- his droppings, etc. and hadn't yet found this forum (I wish I had.) However, by the second day he was asking me for scritches and has really adapted very well to being with us. Is very happy, affectionate, etc. and has been easy to work with. I don't mean to be just giving pros but I don't have any cons. It's really been a positive experience and a smooth transitoin. However, I don't know if we were just really lucky with Sunny. Hopefully, others with rehomed tiels will give their experiences. The baby, however, is also completely adorable and I understand the appeal of a bird who is a "clean slate" so to speak and yours to teach and bond with first. You have a tough choice to make! Good luck. Like was previously said, maybe try to meet with them and see which one you bond with. (I think I would have a tough time though meeting one and then walking away....)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The thing about Motor is that older tiels are often more difficult to rehome so you will be doing Motor some good by taking him. Is the other woman scamming? I wouldn't trust someone who couldn't keep their story straight. If you feel a good connection with Motor then i would definitely take him home with you.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

If the baby is one month old, it is not ready to go to a new home.

Motor sounds like a great bird.

I'd go for Motor just based on the ads.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I would lean towards Motor, because being older, he will have a harder time finding a home. He seems very nice, and it says he is tame. With an older bird, you can have a better idea of what his personality is truly like. Babies change after maturity and you never know for sure what you are going to end up with, personality-wise. I'd go with Motor, but thats just me.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

@Morla
They are VERY cute, but I'm afraid I'll make the worng decision

@SunnysMom
thanks for giving me so much info 

@bjknight93 the women's not scamming, but I don't think she's telling the entire truth either....

@Jeme
something about Motor that just captures me. He's been treated REALLY well but the thing about him is that he's really old. I don't want to sound mean or anything but what I only get to spend just 2-3 years with him  Losing him early would make me so depressed and I'd be crying for weeks and feel like a piece of me is gone 

Thank you everyone once again for taking the time to voice your opinion


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

@JudiNH
Another Motor fan  I`m going to meet motor tomorrow  I`ll keep you guys updated


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you take both?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If you can only take one.. I really vote for Motor too! Besides, you're thinking you'll only have 2 or 3 more years with him.. if he's healthy and happy, you'll be looking at a lot more than that!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Well based on the information you've given about the owner of the baby tiel, I would go with Motor.. all birds deserve a chance young or old.. and you'd be doing a great thing by taking him in and giving him a wonderful home.


Vote change! Motor  Good luck!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, some tiels live to their late 20s!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, tiels can live in to their 20's. He's not old yet!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes not old. 7 years is not that old at all. they commonly make it well into their twenties, and theres a few odd records of tiels making it to the thirties.

cockatiels live 15-25 years usually

i'd go with the older one, the other seems to be scamming if they cant keep their story straight.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

:]Thank you everyone for all this help!! you dont know how much i appreciate it  but something has come up.....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

will you tell us


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know if you're still questing for a tiel since something has come up? But I voted on Motor. He may be pre-owned but he has a lot of life left and still can learn new things. He's absolutely gorgeous as well! I'm keen on the baby - she looks like the one I just had hatch in October


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

The new thing that came up??
THIS: http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-birds-for-sale-Grey-female-cockatiel-W0QQAdIdZ343592110


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

awwwwwwwww!! split to pied!!!
What is her name? how old is she?? I would get her


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Motor is a gorgeous pied....and he has *exceptional conformation* which is a good indication he has some excellent genes in his background.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i say motor as it is hard to rehome an older tiel then a younger tiel


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

I couldnt go and see Motor today  One of my family members passed away today and everyone is very sad and depressed


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Take time to be with your family.

There are always birds looking for homes.


----------



## PoisonAndFire (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope your family is okay. :'{ ...


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

I send my condolence, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I can understand about the appeal that a younger bird holds. I want one so bad, but when I was introduced to my baby I have now I couldn't turn away. Sultan had been passed down from her orriginal family to a second home. The second home didn't take any time to bond with her. They stuck her in a room with another tiel and pretty much left her to her own. When she ran out of food, they fed her crackers. Her water bowl was a nasty coffee mug(probly never cleaned) and her food bowl wasn't either. The bottom of her cage was awful, not to mention it was meant for ONE budgie. They sd she never chirped or anything and has bitten them hard a time or two so they left her alone. Now Sultan flock calls to me when I get home from work and slowly but surely she's getting more adjusted to me being around her and I'm hoping she will start trusting me soon so that I can hold her and really bond with her. Sultan is a beautiful bird and I am sure she is soooo much happier now  
I also send my condolences for your loss.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your family member.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you see motor? Are you getting a tiel?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

ooooo! How do you do polls like this? Sorry if this is inconvenient to answer.... Haha, newbie here..


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You check "include poll in thread" while making a new thread.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Do I click submit thread after checking the box or do I have to "create it" before I click submit? Also what does number of polls mean? Thanks so much!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, sorry for being such a newbie :blush:


----------

